

The Gene Bubble: Why We Still Aren't Disease-Free - navanit
http://www.fastcompany.com/node/1400883/print

======
philk
Even though the genome hasn't unleashed a flood of new cures, it's still a
great thing that we're getting excited over each new potential avenue of
fighting disease. That way, one day we'll get enough knowledge together to
make medicine as effective as we would like.

A few false starts along the way is fine as long as we keep going.

------
pragmatic
Genetics is complicated We know a little There is still much more to learn
Genes interact in intricate ways

Sort of like the circuits/chips designed by a genetic algorithm work seemingly
by magic and only within a certain temperature and only with that particular
chip.

